# looking for this logo:



## antonioconte (Oct 11, 2008)

http://vastawards.com/

love this logo - any ideas of what it is?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 12, 2008)

It looks like a logo.  :~

What do you mean "what it is?"  It's a logo for a company... what, specifically, do you want to know about it?


----------



## antonioconte (Oct 13, 2008)

sorry, I thought maybe its a typeface ?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 13, 2008)

Try this site:

http://www.whatthefont.com

You can take a JPEG, GIF, or other image format with text in it and have the website match it to the closest font family.


----------



## antonioconte (Oct 13, 2008)

thnaks


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 15, 2008)

Have you tried asking them what the font is?


----------



## antonioconte (Oct 15, 2008)

I actually think it might be avant garde - or a version of


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm not seeing the Avant Garde connection, unless their logo has been heavily modified from the original typeface.

I think Nato had the best idea -- shoot an email off to the company praising their logo design and inquiring about what font they used to create it.


----------

